# Haaland contro il BVB:"Mi stanno pressando per prendere una decisione"



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2022)

Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro

"Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".

Ecco invece le parole dell'AD del Borussia 

"Haaland è un ragazzo spontaneo, non abbiamo problemi con lui. Ma deve anche capire la nostra situazione, *non possiamo aspettare la fine di maggio".*


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


Fa Gianluigi di secondo nome? Non lo
Vorrei nemmeno regalato


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

ci manca solo "deciderà il mio agente mino raiola cosa è meglio per me"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


Aspettiamo la causa contro gli agenti dei giocatori che risolverà ogni cosa


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


I raiolas non si smentiscono mai.


----------



## Prealpi (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trovo veramente orrendo questo modo subdolo di operare


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...



Mi chiedono di prendere una decisione????

Questo, come tanti, ha avuto 2 fortune:

- sa dare due calci ad un pallone
- la gente spende un fottio di soldi per vedere gente che prende a calci ad un pallone

Altrimenti visto il livello di comprendonia lavorerebbero nella classica "miniera"


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiedono di prendere una decisione????
> 
> Questo, come tanti, ha avuto 2 fortune:
> 
> ...


Beh I norveregesi hanno una buona classe media.. non credo che avrebbe lavorato in "Miniera" lo steso.


----------



## Giofa (15 Gennaio 2022)

Che si abolisca la legge Bosman, la situazione è sfuggita di mano


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


Cmq nessuno vieta al club di cederlo eh.. Gli appiccichi un prezzo e lo metti sul mercato.. 
Alla fine sono il bvb non possono certo pretendere che il 9 più forte in circolazione resti lì dai.. 
A 130 milioni lo vendono subito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci manca solo "deciderà il mio agente mino raiola cosa è meglio per me"



Speriamo che la peste suina faccia il suo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


solo per info.

scadenza 2024, non 2022. 
non credo andrà via a zero come il nostro amico parigino.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


Quanto mi piacerebbe vedere questi bimbiminkia in tribuna per due anni, senza giocare una sola partita. Voglio vedere che sia disposto a coprirli d'oro dopo due anni senza toccare il campo.


----------



## iceman. (15 Gennaio 2022)

Io comunque fossi un calciatore forte e strapagato come Halaand ci penserei ben due volte prima di cambiare aria ogni 2-3 anni anche se vorrebbe dire giocare per 7-8 anni in una squadra di fascia medio-alta come il borussia


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


Omuncolo .
Vedi di giocare, stare zitto e ringraziare chi ti paga.
Che schifo di esemplari.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq nessuno vieta al club di cederlo eh.. Gli appiccichi un prezzo e lo metti sul mercato..
> Alla fine sono il bvb non possono certo pretendere che il 9 più forte in circolazione resti lì dai..
> A 130 milioni lo vendono subito


Ha una clausola da 75 milioni che si attiva in estate.


----------



## Butcher (15 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia che schifo.
Solo solidarietà verso il BVB che mi sembra una società serissima.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fa Gianluigi di secondo nome? *Non lo
> Vorrei nemmeno regalato*


E altre cose che ci piace dirci per sentirci un po meglio


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo per info.
> 
> scadenza 2024, non 2022.
> non credo andrà via a zero come il nostro amico parigino.


sì ma a fine stagione si attiva la clausola, per cui la società non potrà più opporsi come ha fatto fino ad ora


----------



## diavolo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq nessuno vieta al club di cederlo eh.. Gli appiccichi un prezzo e lo metti sul mercato..
> Alla fine sono il bvb non possono certo pretendere che il 9 più forte in circolazione resti lì dai..
> A 130 milioni lo vendono subito



Da calciatore sarei più orgoglioso di giocare per il BVB che nel PSG o nel City


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma a fine stagione si attiva la clausola, per cui la società non potrà più opporsi come ha fatto fino ad ora


lo so, la clausola è bassa ma non è zero di certo.
lo han scelto loro di rifiutare un pacco di soldi per tenerselo un anno in più... ma ripeto 75M li portano a casa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ha una clausola da 75 milioni che si attiva in estate.


E allora ciao, se ne va a 75 e fa bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Da calciatore sarei più orgoglioso di giocare per il BVB che nel PSG o nel City


Mah.. Oddio.. Il bvb non è che è sta società gloriosa, anche se comunque sono un club rispettabile, ma siamo a livelli di porto, benfica etc.. Alla fine tra prendere 4 milioni al bvb e 20 al PSG io credo andrei a Parigi (tra l'altro Parigi al posto di dortmund...)


----------



## Tobi (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq nessuno vieta al club di cederlo eh.. Gli appiccichi un prezzo e lo metti sul mercato..
> Alla fine sono il bvb non possono certo pretendere che il 9 più forte in circolazione resti lì dai..
> A 130 milioni lo vendono subito


Perché pagare se puoi prenderlo a 0?


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Gennaio 2022)

"faccio quello che dice mino"


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah.. Oddio.. Il bvb non è che è sta società gloriosa, anche se comunque sono un club rispettabile, ma siamo a livelli di porto, benfica etc.. Alla fine tra prendere 4 milioni al bvb e 20 al PSG io credo andrei a Parigi (tra l'altro Parigi al posto di dortmund...)


Tralasciando le disponibilità economiche, il PSG ha un prestigio di gran lunga inferiore a tutte le società citate, almeno se lo valutiamo in relazione al palmares di trofei internazionali. Il "grande" PSG vanta appena una Coppa delle Coppe e un Intertoto. Il Borussia ha una Champions una Coppa Coppe e un intercontinentale. Benfica e Porto hanno 2 champions a testa, più altri trofei internazionali. Pure il Parma, ha un palmares che il psg può solo sognare.

Non mettiamo le parole prestigio e psg nella stessa frase, perché non centrano nulla l'una con l'altra. Hanno disponibilità economiche illimitate e, sulla carta, un top team da fantacalcio, ma fino ad ora, se si esclude il loro campionato ridicolo, non hanno ancora vinto nulla.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Haaland nel post partita contro il Friburgo, match vinto per 5-1 dal Borussia, parla del suo futuro
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi ho deciso di non dire nulla di irrispettoso nei confronti del club e dei tifosi, ma ora la dirigenza ha iniziato a pressarmi per prendere una decisione. Io voglio solo giocare a calcio, ma presto dovrò prendere una decisione sul mio futuro. Sta arrivando l'ora di mettere in chiaro le cose, ma non è ancora il momento perché siamo in un periodo pieno di partite".
> 
> ...


Noi invece aspettiamo sempre fine maggio. Lì vogliamo troppo troppo bene i nostri.

Comunque se Raviolo pensa che Haaland vuole prendere tempo per andarsene a zero con i tedeschi ha sbagliato nazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah.. Oddio.. Il bvb non è che è sta società gloriosa, anche se comunque sono un club rispettabile, ma siamo a livelli di porto, benfica,* juventus* etc.. Alla fine tra prendere 4 milioni al bvb e 20 al PSG io credo andrei a Parigi (tra l'altro Parigi al posto di dortmund...)


fixed


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Noi invece aspettiamo sempre fine maggio. Lì vogliamo troppo troppo bene i nostri.
> 
> Comunque se Raviolo pensa che Haaland vuole prendere tempo per andarsene a zero con i tedeschi ha sbagliato nazione.


ma no scade nel 2024 e prende 8M, anche a lui conviene cambiare in estate e andarne a prendere subito 16 perche in fondo la clausola da 75 per lui è bassa. nel 2024 potresti "girare" i 75 direttamente nelle tasche del giocatore ma chissà cosa può succedere in 2 anni e mezzo...
io credo che quelli del borussia gli abbiano proposto un rinnovo con clausola più alta o 6 mesi alle hawaii e lui tiri avanti per finire la stagione e poi andarsene. 
vediamo come finisce la storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Tralasciando le disponibilità economiche, il PSG ha un prestigio di gran lunga inferiore a tutte le società citate, almeno se lo valutiamo in relazione al palmares di trofei internazionali. Il "grande" PSG vanta appena una Coppa delle Coppe e un Intertoto. Il Borussia ha una Champions una Coppa Coppe e un intercontinentale. Benfica e Porto hanno 2 champions a testa, più altri trofei internazionali. Pure il Parma, ha un palmares che il psg può solo sognare.
> 
> Non mettiamo le parole prestigio e psg nella stessa frase, perché non centrano nulla l'una con l'altra. Hanno disponibilità economiche illimitate e, sulla carta, un top team da fantacalcio, ma fino ad ora, se si esclude il loro campionato ridicolo, non hanno ancora vinto nulla.


Si ma ragazzi entriamo nell'ottica che ai giocatori di oggi del palmares interessa meno di zero, tanto più se parliamo di coppe vinte 30 o 40 anni fa.. Frega proprio zero.. A parte il Real Madrid tutti gli altri conta solo chi paga meglio.. Basta che vediamo i nostri zizzo o Kessie quanti problemi si fanno a lasciare il Milan che ha un palmares che si sognano praticamente tutti i club del mondo


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi entriamo nell'ottica che ai giocatori di oggi del palmares interessa meno di zero, tanto più se parliamo di coppe vinte 30 o 40 anni fa.. Frega proprio zero.. A parte il Real Madrid tutti gli altri conta solo chi paga meglio.. Basta che vediamo i nostri zizzo o Kessie quanti problemi si fanno a lasciare il Milan che ha un palmares che si sognano praticamente tutti i club del mondo


Si, dal punto di vista di chi paga il tuo discorso non fa una piega. Il mio discorso è relativo solo al prestigio di un club come risultati ottenuti realmente sul campo.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma no scade nel 2024 e prende 8M, anche a lui conviene cambiare in estate e andarne a prendere subito 16 perche in fondo la clausola da 75 per lui è bassa. nel 2024 potresti "girare" i 75 direttamente nelle tasche del giocatore ma chissà cosa può succedere in 2 anni e mezzo...
> io credo che quelli del borussia gli abbiano proposto un rinnovo con clausola più alta o 6 mesi alle hawaii e lui tiri avanti per finire la stagione e poi andarsene.
> vediamo come finisce la storia.


Non saprei, 2 anni passano in fretta soprattutto se lo fanno giocare.

Per ormai il vizietto di cani è porci e questo, lo stesso Haaland che vuole prendere tempo è ormai uno squallido modus operandi.

Questi del Dortmund non perdono un capitale per assecondare il giochino del norvegese


----------



## Stylox10 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Chi di dovere deve intervenire il prima possibile ed evitare che le casse dei club restino vuoti mentre i conti in banca dei calciatori sempre più ricchi.

Non è eticamente corretto e soprattutto non è sano per il sistema calcio. Non può essere un modello sostenibile.


----------



## diavolo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Tralasciando le disponibilità economiche, il PSG ha un prestigio di gran lunga inferiore a tutte le società citate, almeno se lo valutiamo in relazione al palmares di trofei internazionali. Il "grande" PSG vanta appena una Coppa delle Coppe e un Intertoto. Il Borussia ha una Champions una Coppa Coppe e un intercontinentale. Benfica e Porto hanno 2 champions a testa, più altri trofei internazionali. Pure il Parma, ha un palmares che il psg può solo sognare.
> 
> Non mettiamo le parole prestigio e psg nella stessa frase, perché non centrano nulla l'una con l'altra. Hanno disponibilità economiche illimitate e, sulla carta, un top team da fantacalcio, ma fino ad ora, se si esclude il loro campionato ridicolo, non hanno ancora vinto nulla.


Ma anche la passione dei tifosi... A Dortmund siamo al top.


----------

